# Vtech DS6522-32



## boblink

Hi, I decided to (finally) disconnect our landline and the only phone(s) we have are cellphones. For convenience purposes, it would be to have several phones throughout the house that we can use and I noticed the Vtech DS6522-32 advertises that it has 3 "handsets that connect to Cellphones" and my question is, does the phone REQUIRE that a landline be active or will the Bluetooth function connect the cellphones to the Vtech devices without an active landline?
And I might as well also ask if the Vtech DS6522-32 will not do what I want, do know of any other device that might do the job?
Thanks,
Bob


----------

